

Show HN: a free, simple and fast way to create iBeacon experiences - marmelroy
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/beaconhost-for-ibeacons/id915762272?ls=1&mt=8

======
marmelroy
For more on the thinking process behind BeaconHub, see:
[https://medium.com/@BeaconHub/the-in-the-room-
app-d9b91a6abc...](https://medium.com/@BeaconHub/the-in-the-room-
app-d9b91a6abc9e)

